# Knick Plan 2010...



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

There's been a lot of hoopla surrounding 2010 as the offseason of our franchise's resurrection. Whether that may happen or not-by signing either LeBron James or Dwayne Wade- remains to be seen. That doesn't mean we can not make several other moves that could put us into the upper echelon of the league. Here's what I'm thinking...

*TARGET PLAYERS:
Chris Paul...PG*
The New Orleans Hornets seem to have found themselves in some financial difficulties. If I recall correctly, they were one of the teams that took out a loan from the NBA. Yet, they are still mired with terrible contracts that make it particularly difficult to make moves to either gain financial flexibility or make moves to make them contenders. With the Knicks entering a position in which they can assume those kind of contracts, it may be possible to make a move with New Orleans beneficial to both teams. 

Prior to Ramon Sessions signing with the Wolves, I felt like the Knicks should have strongly entertained the thought of sending David Lee and Chris Duhon in exchange for Brandon Jennings, Kurt Thomas, Bruce Bowen and Luke Ridnour. Jennings could have been an integral part of a trade during 2010 for Paul. Brandon Jennings, Wilson Chandler, Jordan Hill, a future first round pick and $3 million cash (along with another $3 million for a protected 2nd round pick we'd never get) for Chris Paul, James Posey and Emeka Okafor seems like a doable deal. It would essentially free the Hornets of nearly $20 million worth of salaries and would provide the Knicks with an actual superstar, while maintaining enough cap space to sign another all-star. Mind you, this would only be the first phase of our trade with New Orleans.

*Amare Stoudamire...PF*
Of all 2010 free agents, Amare seems the most likely to leave. I don't like his attitude and don't really appreciate his game but can not deny the fact that the guy is dominant on the offensive end of the floor. There are tons of questions surrounding his health but I'd roll the dice with Chris Paul on the team. That duo would nearly rival Bryant-Gasol for tops in the league. Sign Amare to a 3 year deal (no more no less) and I think both sides benefit.

From there, I'd make the 2nd phase of our trade with New Orleans, which could not be made earlier if we still wanted to trade for Amare. Jared Jefferies, Nazr Mohammed, Luke Ridnour (via sign and trade) and $3 million for Peja Stojackovic and a conditional 2nd round pick. In essence, the Hornets would be recieving Brandon Jennings, Wilson Chandler, Jordan Hill, a protected first round pick, $9 million in cash along with one year rentals in Luke Ridnour, Nazr Mohammed and Jared Jefferies in exchange for Chris Paul, Emeka Okafor, James Posey and Peja Stojackovic. That's reasonable considering the caliber of young talent their recieving back in return AND the financial flexibility in such a trade.


*SUPPLEMENTARY PLAYERS:
Travis Outlaw...G/F*
Travis Outlaw, IMO, is one of the most underrated players in the league. I think he's a solid defender and excellent shooter, two qualities a team with two superstar caliber players could appreciate. We'd be over the cap at this point but certainly could use our MLE at this point to sign him for $5 million per.

*Sasha Pavlovic...G/F*
Sasha is another two-way player in the mold of a Travis Outlaw (but obviously not as athletic). Sign him for the Bi-Annual exception. 

*Darko Milicic...F/C*
He's already on our roster, so resigning him wouldn't be a problem. He'd be invaluable off the bench given Amare and Emeka's injury history.

*Kurt Thomas...F/C*
Already would be on our roster by virtue of the David Lee trade. He'd clearly be out of the rotation but play the role of elderstatesmen on our team and might actually be valuable in further developing Emeka Okafor's game; both of whom have striking similarities in terms of what they do on the floor.

*Bobby Jackson....PG*
He'd be insurance behind Chris Paul, who would only have Toney Douglas as a backup. The veteran minimum works for him.



*PROJECTED ROSTER*
*Starters*
Chris Paul...PG
Travis Outlaw...SG
Danilo Gallinari...SF
Amare Stoudamire...PF
Emeka Okafor...C
*Rotation*
Toney Douglas...PG
Sasha Pavlovic...G/F
James Posey...G/F
Kurt Thomas...F/C
Darko Milicic...F/C
*Bench Fodder*
Bobby Jackson...PG
Peja Stojackovic...G/F
Summer Camp Walk-On's...


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm thinking that this team would have what it takes to make it to the Finals. It has all the ingredients of a contender: (1) two cornerstars (Chris Paul, Amare Stoudamire) (2) a physically dominant player (Amare), (3) Perimeter Shooters that Double as Solid Defenders(Danilo Gallinari, Travis Outlaw, Sasha Pavlovic, Toney Douglas, James Posey, Darko Milicic), (4)A Defensive Anchor (Emeka) and possibly (5) A 4th Quarter Scorer/Clutch Player (Danilo Gallinari). Injuries would be a concern but that's the case with any team really.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*P.u.*

I see you are in mid-season form already. Outlaw really is not a 2 except in spot minutes. I think Gallo will outgrow the 3. Okafor is health challenged and a bad bet for a long career. Amare may be in the same boat. I see a tremendously weak defensive team up front and really only one proven creator. Wouldn't be the way I would go...except for Paul, but I don't see him him going anywhere without a star in return.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: P.u.*



alphaorange said:


> I see you are in mid-season form already. Outlaw really is not a 2 except in spot minutes. I think Gallo will outgrow the 3. Okafor is health challenged and a bad bet for a long career. Amare may be in the same boat. I see a tremendously weak defensive team up front and really only one proven creator. Wouldn't be the way I would go...except for Paul, but I don't see him him going anywhere without a star in return.


I think Outlaw with his athletic ability could be a very VERY effective 2 guard defensively. As long as he could do that effectively, he'd be a fit. Its a foregone conclusion he's a good perimeter shooter. He can't really put the ball on the floor but do you need that with Paul running the point and Danilo serving as a point forward; how is this any different than the Mikael Pietrus situation in Orlando, in which he excelled under similar circumstances? As much as Danilo likely will outgrow the 3 spot, that time is not now. He looked good at the 3 spot last year, reminding me a bit of Hedo Turkoglu with Toni Kukoc athleticism. And if Okafor is health challenged, what does that make Gallo at this point? Besides, you don't get Paul without assuming terrible contracts which Okafor is. Fortunately, that terrible contract is attached to a pretty effective player in any regard. Same applies to Amare who I wouldn't offer more than a 3 year contract to.

As far as defense goes, Emeka Okafor has served as the premier defensive anchors on one of the best defensive teams in the league. Danilo showed the prospect of being an excellent positional defender. Amare is a work in progress but athletic enough to be one of the best in the league. Impliment the right defensive schemes with the right coach (ala Tom Thibodeau working with Ray Allen) and you got a team. In either case, the value of a D'Antoni is their offensive prowess not defensive.


----------

